# enfrentamiento uno-a-uno



## michel3009

Hola! Como podemos decir en aleman "enfrentamiento uno-a-uno" ? Es un lenguaje de futbol. 
Gracias!


----------



## Liana

_*Enfrentamiento* ist die *Begegnung*, dann müsste doch *enfrentamiento uno-a-uno* eine *Einzelbegegnung* sein, oder?
_


----------



## Bergziege

Pienso que se la palabra correcta nel lenguaje del futbol es  "Zweikampf".


----------



## michel3009

Penso que esta palabra es correcta si se trata de *enfrentamientos entre dos jugadores del campo, pero si se trata de un jugador del campo (delantero) y el portero del equipo adversario, hay otra palabra...No se*


----------



## Captain Lars

Mann gegen Mann, Zweikampf, Duell.


----------



## michel3009

Thank you!


----------



## FC_Bayern_München

michel3009 said:


> Hola! Como podemos decir en aleman "enfrentamiento uno-a-uno" ? Es un lenguaje de futbol.
> Gracias!




¿Nos podrías facilitar la tarea ofreciéndonos un contexto?

Se me ocurre "Zweikampf", pero si como dicen por ahí se trata de un enfrentamiento entre portero y delantero quizás tendrías que habernos dado un ejemplo ya que "Zweikampf" me suena más a "pugna" que a otra cosa.

"Im Zweikampf mit dem Torhüter", "alleine vor dem Torwart auftauchen", "den Torwart im Zweikampf ausspielen", etc.?

Precisa un poco más, por favor.


----------

